

Ask HN: What do you use to A/B test in Django - bcambel

There are some feature switch libraries out there like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;disqus&#x2F;gargoyle&#x2F; and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jsocol&#x2F;django-waffle but not an actual A&#x2F;B testing library. What libraries do you use ?
======
mjhea0
[https://www.djangopackages.com/grids/g/feature-
flip/](https://www.djangopackages.com/grids/g/feature-flip/)

